# casat



## perrine1233

I was just wondering whether casat was the same for a boy and girl?
For example, can I say la meva neboda és casat or would it be casata?

Thanks.


----------



## Lurrezko

perrine1233 said:


> I was just wondering whether casat was the same for a boy and girl?
> For example, can I say la meva neboda és casat or would it be casata?
> 
> Thanks.



Casat/casada.


----------



## scorpio1984

perrine1233 said:


> I was just wondering whether casat was the same for a boy and girl?
> For example, can I say la meva neboda és casat or would it be casata?
> 
> Thanks.


 
No, in Catalan, if an adjective is changeable, it has a masculin form and a feminine form. If it is unchangeable you use the same form for both genders. In this case, it is a changeable adjective and, the changeable adjectives that finish in - t (in masculin) make the feminine form in - da. 
Is it clear??


----------



## gvergara

scorpio1984 said:


> ... and, the changeable adjectives that finish in - t (in masculin) make the feminine form in - da.
> Is it clear??


No pas tots, però. Hi ha alguns adjectius que finalitzen en _t però formen el feminí de manera "regular". Diria, tot i que no n'estic 100% cert, que són aquells que finalitzen en consonant + _t (valent, valenta// intel·ligent, intel·ligent), i aquells la terminació dels quals és _et (constret, constreta).


----------



## scorpio1984

gvergara said:


> No pas tots, però. Hi ha alguns adjectius que finalitzen en _t però formen el feminí de manera "regular". Diria, tot i que no n'estic 100% cert, que són aquells que finalitzen en consonant + _t (valent, valenta// intel·ligent, intel·ligent), i aquells la terminació dels quals és _et (constret, constreta).


 
Sí, bé, alguns dels que dius (-ent) són procediments no flexius. El que passa és que com en català hi ha tantes excepcions... La veritat és que no sé com explicar-ho... I clar, jo he dit la de -t/-da perquè és la que s'escau per aquest cas i acostuma a ser bastant habitual. En formació de femenins el català és una llengua molt complexa, perquè una mateixa terminació de masculí pot formar el femení de moltes maneres... La veritat és que em sap greu no poder ser de més ajuda...


----------



## gvergara

scorpio1984 said:


> Sí, bé, alguns dels que dius (-ent) són procediments no flexius. El que passa és que com en català hi ha tantes excepcions... La veritat és que no sé com explicar-ho... I clar, jo he dit la de -t/-da perquè és la que s'escau per aquest cas i acostuma a ser bastant habitual. En formació de femenins el català és una llengua molt complexa, perquè una mateixa terminació de masculí pot formar el femení de moltes maneres... La veritat és que em sap greu no poder ser de més ajuda...


La regla que has donat és, però, bastant general. Jo no sóc un expert "formador" de feminins, però la meva experiència aprenent el català m'ha permès treure algunes conclusions:

1) _u=> _va (, nou= nova; viu=> viva)
2) _ent=> enta (en alguns casos de substantius de dues síl·labes valent=> valenta; calent=> calenta)
   _ ent=> _ent (tres o més síl·labes)
3) _oig=> oja (boig=> boja)
4) _eig=> etja (lleig=> lletja)
5) _c=> _ga (groc=> groga)
6) Vocal + _t=> Vocal + _da (casat=> casada; atapeït=> atapeida; conegut=> coneguda)

Deu haver-hi algunes excepcions, però per començar, crec que aquestes són suficients  Salutacions

Gonçal


----------



## scorpio1984

gvergara said:


> La regla que has donat és, però, bastant general. Jo no sóc un expert "formador" de feminins, però la meva experiència aprenent el català m'ha permès treure algunes conclusions:
> 
> 1) _u=> _va (, nou= nova; viu=> viva)
> 2) _ent=> enta (en alguns casos de substantius de dues síl·labes valent=> valenta; calent=> calenta)
> _ ent=> _ent (tres o més síl·labes)
> 3) _oig=> oja (boig=> boja)
> 4) _eig=> etja (lleig=> lletja)
> 5) _c=> _ga (groc=> groga)
> 6) Vocal + _t=> Vocal + _da (casat=> casada; atapeït=> atapeida; conegut=> coneguda)
> 
> Deu haver-hi algunes excepcions, però per començar, crec que aquestes són suficients  Salutacions
> 
> Gonçal


 
A veure, aquesta teoria que dius que els que tenen 3 o més sil·labes acabats en -ent són invariables no hi estic gens d'acord, perquè: dependent-a, assistent-a, aprenent-a, intendent-a, etc. Per això no volia dir totes les maneres de formar el femení, perquè és molt complex. Però vaja, ja que t'hi has posat, te les diré totes:

1.ADJECTIUS VARIABLES:

1.1. cap terminació - a:
        - vocal tònica - na: comú-comuna
        - c - ga: dormilec - dormilega (excep: oblic - obliqua)
        - c- ca: serf - serva
        - t - da: fat- fada
        - ig- j: boig- boja
        - s - ssa: gras- grassa 
        - s - sa: ras - rasa
        - l - l·la: nul - nul·la    
        -au/iu/ou - ava, iva,ova: blau-blava
1.2. vocal àtona - a:
        - e - a: culte - culta
        - o -a: flonjo - flonja
        - u - a: europeu - europea
2. ADJECTIUS INVARIABLES
2.1. SENSE CAP MARCA FLEXIVA: 
        - color: bicolor
        - al: actual (excep: mal - a)
        - ant: brillant (excep: sant - a)
        - ent: coherent (excep: atent/a, calent/a)
        - ar: auxiliar (excep: avar -a, etc.)
        - ior: interior
        - el : cruel ( excep: paral·lel - a)
        -il: excepte els que acaben en - òfil i -dàctil i tranquil.
2.2 ACABATS EN -E:
       -ble: amable
       -aire: preguntaire
       -ense: castrense
       -oide:androide
       - ànime: equànime
       - forme:uniforme
       -angle: acutangle
       - corde: discorde
       - corne: unicorne
       - lingüe: bilingüe
       -consonant + re: alegre
són variables, però, els acabats en - cte, -pte, multiplicatius - ple, -gne (Except insigne)

2.3. ACABATS EN A: 
belga, persa, pirata, agrícola, ...


----------



## gvergara

scorpio1984 said:


> A veure, aquesta teoria que dius que els que tenen 3 o més sil·labes acabats en -ent són invariables no hi estic gens d'acord, perquè: dependent-a, assistent-a, aprenent-a, intendent-a, etc. Per això no volia dir totes les maneres de formar el femení, perquè és molt complex. Però vaja, ja que t'hi has posat, te les diré totes:
> 
> 1.ADJECTIUS VARIABLES:
> 
> 1.1. cap terminació - a:
> - vocal tònica - na: comú-comuna
> - c - ga: dormilec - dormilega (excep: oblic - obliqua)
> - c- ca: serf - serva
> - t - da: fat- fada
> - ig- j: boig- boja
> - s - ssa: gras- grassa
> - s - sa: ras - rasa
> - l - l·la: nul - nul·la
> -au/iu/ou - ava, iva,ova: blau-blava
> 1.2. vocal àtona - a:
> - e - a: culte - culta
> - o -a: flonjo - flonja
> - u - a: europeu - europea
> 2. ADJECTIUS INVARIABLES
> 2.1. SENSE CAP MARCA FLEXIVA:
> - color: bicolor
> - al: actual (excep: mal - a)
> - ant: brillant (excep: sant - a)
> - ent: coherent (excep: atent/a, calent/a)
> - ar: auxiliar (excep: avar -a, etc.)
> - ior: interior
> - el : cruel ( excep: paral·lel - a)
> -il: excepte els que acaben en - òfil i -dàctil i tranquil.
> 2.2 ACABATS EN -E:
> -ble: amable
> -aire: preguntaire
> -ense: castrense
> -oide:androide
> - ànime: equànime
> - forme:uniforme
> -angle: acutangle
> - corde: discorde
> - corne: unicorne
> - lingüe: bilingüe
> -consonant + re: alegre
> són variables, però, els acabats en - cte, -pte, multiplicatius - ple, -gne (Except insigne)
> 
> 2.3. ACABATS EN A:
> belga, persa, pirata, agrícola, ...


Gràcies, molt completa la teva informació. De tota manera, jo parlava dels ADJECTIUS acabats en _ent; tu has esmentat SUBSTANTIUS.


----------

